# Freedom Star 2013 kidding



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Larissa's huge buck kid! *

So we have 4 kids on the ground now from the end of Dec and soon there will be lots more playing around here. 
6+ more in the next 2weeks. Day 145 for them is:
24th Damsel
24th Chocolate ( never saw her bred but she was with the buck for 15 days and I think she took right at the start of that)
25th Larissa
30th Sara
1st Sasha
6th Agatha
7th Mango ? ( not sure what to say on her I did not think she was due this soon but she is getting a udder. I never saw her bred but then I dont have any later breeding dates for her so she could be day 145 any time from the 24th-7th and her delayed udder development I am putting her at the tail of that the 7th)
Then:
13th Violet 
15th or 26th Bridget not enough development to know yet which date she took. 
and thats it until March


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Larissa lost her ligs this afternoon and is ready and set in her kidding pen.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow! Thats a lot of kids!! Sounds like a lot of fun in the barn though. Good luck!!
Maybe some will be born on my birthday next Tuesday. 
Can't wait to see the pictures of all those cuties!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Larissa will kid tonight!*

Jenny that would be cool if one did. : ) 
Tons of cute kid photos coming soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness! You are going to be busy! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I am super excited!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see the little ones!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Should be posting photos of Larissa's shortly


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is here! A huge single buck kid. He looks just like mommy Larissa but has his his daddy Trompe's wattles. He is over 6#!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my, what a cute boy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!! I was trying to change the title of the thread to announce the baby but cant figure it out. Anyone know how?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks he is doing great!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!

I think after a certain amount of time you can't change the title anymore. If you contact Austin, he can change it for you.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww congrads, such a doll..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Karen I will contact Austin. I have seen other people change the title to say that kids are here and stuff so was not sure. I also will get more photos of the big boy today.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Damsel should kid soon. Sara may also kid today but her ligs are still there really low so I am not sure yet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Damsel kidded last night See other thread) 
Sasha who lost her ligs last night kidded this AM at 8.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mango twin bucks this am @9 then Chocolate buck/doe twins just before noon. Photos to follow in seperate threads.


----------

